# This mornings Ribs



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 27, 2005)

Well my daughter surprised us this weekend and came home for a couple of days from school. Thursday night he said she would like something smoked brfore she went back on Sunday early afternoon. I had 2 racks of spares in the freezer and got um ready for this morning. Fired up the WSM at 5:00 this morning, ribs on at 5:45. 9:00 foiled and put back on WSM. 10:10 unfoiled and sauced them. 11:30 finshed, 12:00 lunch. Delisious!!! Rubbed them with KC Masterpiece BBQ seasoning. 2 different sauces- first one 4 parts KC Masterpiece \ 1 part honey.  The other 1 part orange marmalade \ 1 part seedless red rasberry jelly \ 1 part Texas Pepper strawberry Jalapeno. The jelly sauce was fantastic, not sweet (surprise) not overly hot...real nice combo. The balance of the ribs were foodsaved for my daughter to take back to school. While the fire was still hot I threw on some brats, italian sausage and some turkey sausage for dinner and lunch this week. 


http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nprochilo ... CBVVMlBWWM


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 27, 2005)

Nick the interior of those ribs look fantastic, but that one pic seems to look like a little overcooked on the outside....was it?  After being sliced, it looked pretty dang good.  Does that jelly baste turn black like that?
I've never used jelly, but I've got a jar of tangerine jalapeno in the cabinet I hope to use soon!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

******!! Now I'm hongry!!    Looks great, Nick!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 27, 2005)

Good looking ribs Nick...I wish I was your daughter...well at least for lunch!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 27, 2005)

No sauce was burnt. The taste was fantastic, not mushy, not chewy, the meat came clean off the bone. My father inlaw gave me a few logs from his apple tree that I had to cut up at 5:00 this morning into chunks. He always has a supply of apple around for when he smokes his eels! My ribs always come out dark like that but aren't burnt at all.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 27, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> No sauce was burnt. The taste was fantastic, not mushy, not chewy, the meat came clean off the bone. My father inlaw gave me a few logs from his apple tree that I had to cut up at 5:00 this morning into chunks. He always has a supply of apple around for when he smokes his eels! My ribs always come out dark like that but aren't burnt at all.



Could you elaborate a bit on the part about the eels?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 27, 2005)

Well my father in law is a thick old kraut. He lives across the street from a marsh that is loaded with eels. Couple of time a year he sets his nets and come back with 20 - 30 eels. He cleans them and then smokes them. He made a smoker right in the ground, one pit for the fire, then a pipe underground to another pit thet he puts a 55 gallon drum over and hangs his eels to smoke. He uses strickly apple wood for the entire cook, which usaully lasts 6 - 7 hours. In the time while he's smoking, all of the German neighbors ( I mean right off the boat) come over. They make Manhattens by the pitcherfull. It takes about 2 1/2 hours before they all start singing all the old German songs. As soon as the eels are done, it's dinner time. All eat and take home leftovers. I can't stand the eels (Itry them every time), but my younger son loves them. When he was in elementary school he used to take some in his lunch bag for snack time...what a stink. It's pretty cool though watching this proud group get together and act the way they do!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 27, 2005)

Great looking cook Nick, I'm with you, I'll skip the eels.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2005)

Nick those ribs look absolutely PERFECT!  Fantastic job!!  You daughter is one lucky girl!  The rest of the family as well!!  I need some pointers, I have yet to consistently make good ribs.  I make 'em good, then bad, then good again, then bad again.

I've never had eel before but would like to try!


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 27, 2005)

yup, looks great nick

I did some spares yesterday. I foiled them for an hour without juice cuz I was lazy and a funny thing happened, I liked them better than the spares I foiled with juice a week ago, the meat had better texture. Doing another spare cook tomorrow.

I got to use my pineapple habanero jelly. I used it full strength and it was great. I'm glad I liked it since I have 2 dozen jars of pepper jelly now. Pretty darn hot with that competition rib rub recipe.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 27, 2005)

When I first got the pineapple habernero jelly I thought I was going to have trouble finding things to put it on. I put it on everything. I grilled some hamburgers the other day and put it on them instead of ketchup, it was great!


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 27, 2005)

burgers!, awesome idea Nick, we need a slogan like:

'Pepper Jelly, It's the New Ketchup'


so far I've had it on crackers with cream cheese, ginger cake, smoked chicken, ribs ...I'm gonna try some on ice cream


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 27, 2005)

Nick, those ribs are "da bomb diggety"! I know what you ans Shawn are sayin about the jelly. I glazed some chicken with it yesterday. It went over big! Your son likes those eels _because_ they're gross! I'll bet he's got girls yakking all over the table at school! Woody


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 28, 2005)

I have Strawberry Habernero & Jalapeno and Pineapple Habernero.


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Good looking ribs Nick...I wish I was your daughter...well at least for lunch!



But...   What would Airboss do without his little girl? :smt061     :smt043


----------

